# Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"



## Anglerboard-Team (19. Februar 2006)

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> der bekannte Huchenzopfbinder Franz Nestelberger, Schächtestr. 25,
> A-9504  Villach (Tel: 0043/4242/58899) hatte am 17. 1. 2006 wieder
> einmal gewichtiges Petri-Glück.
> ...



Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Karstein (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Ja geh, Waaaahnsinn! #6 #6 #6

Herzlichstes "Petri Heil!" an den Fänger, der Drill muss absolut spannend gewesen sein?!

Und eine sehr gute Entscheidung mit dem Präparat, Herr Hofinger - hier neben mir hängt ein kompletter ´97er Mörrum-Lachs mit ursprünglichen 16,2kg und ein Kopf eines ebenfalls ´97er 13,7kg Salms, welche Ihre Mitarbeiter und Sie uns perfekt präparierten. Die Präparate erfreuen uns jeden Tag auf´s Neue, vielen Dank für diese beiden Kunstwerke!

Viele Grüße nach Steyrermühl

Karsten Pfeiffer

PS: ich hoffe, Sie stellen hier nächstes Jahr auch ein Foto des Huchen-Präparates ein? Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Eine gute Idee, ein Ganzkörperpräparat von einem Huchen anzufertigen#6

So können die Enkel anschaulich sehen, wie ein Huchen früher mal ausgesehen hat#d


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

bestimmt ein Wahnsinns- und absoluter Ausnahmefisch !!!!
würd ich ja gern ein Foto von sehen ! |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Zu den Fotos>>>>


----------



## Reisender (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Fotos>>>>


 

Der Fluß sieht ja auf dem ersten Blick ja Richtig flach aus, und dann so Kaliber von einen Huchen....ist schon der Hammer.#6


----------



## esox_105 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Na denn mal "Petri Heil" zu solch einem schönen Fisch #6.


----------



## Gunni77 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Hallo

Ich empfinde es als sicheres Zeichen von Dekadenz, wenn man einen Fisch abschlägt, um ihn an die Wand zu hängen.

Gruß


----------



## Mirco (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Petri dem Fänger!
Geiler Huchen!


@ Gunni77,

bist Du Dir denn ganz sicher, dass ein Präparieren des Fisches eine Verwertung des Fleisches gänzlich ausschließt ?

Wird nicht das Fleisch entnommen und die Haut auf einem passenden Styroporkörper getrocknet und anschließende lackiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Es gibt verschiedene Methoden zu präparieren, bei einigen davon kann man das Fleisch verwerten, bei anderen nicht.

Ein solcher Fang ist immer ein Ausnahmefang, den kann man sich nach meiner Ansicht auch (so man will, für mich persönlich wärs auch nix) präparieren lassen.

Man muss sich dafür ja nicht "schämen", nur weil ein paar wildgewordene "Schützer" auf alles losgehen, was mit Jagen und Angeln zu tun hat.

"Felix Austria" (glückliches Österreich) kannm an da nur sagen, wies scheint haben die mit ihren Schützern nicht so viel Probleme wie wir hier.

Ob da die Angler oder die Schützer "besser" sind im Nachbarland????


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

klasse Fotos !!! #6


----------



## Drohne (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> "Felix Austria" (glückliches Österreich) kannm an da nur sagen, wies scheint haben die mit ihren Schützern nicht so viel Probleme wie wir hier.
> 
> Ob da die Angler oder die Schützer "besser" sind im Nachbarland????


 
Du hast vollkommen recht Thomas, wir Österreicher haben diese Probleme erfreulicherweise -noch- nicht. Aber ich würde sicherlich einen Familienrat einberufen um zu klären was damit gemacht werden soll. 

Schwierige Frage, aber vermutlich hätten wir ihm ebenfalls zum Hofinger geschickt.|kopfkrat 

LG Drohne


----------



## EMZET (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Also, ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Huchen der Mann in seinem Leben schon wieder zurückgesetzt hat bis er einen solchen Monsterfisch Landen konnte. Eventuell ist es ja einer den er vor 30 Jahren wieder released hat  Wenn ich einen solchen Fisch Landen würde, würde ich mir den aber sicherlich Präparieren lassen. So etwas fängt man nur einmal im Leben! Diskussionen über Recht und Sinn finde ich daher überflüssig #d .

Gruß EMZET


----------



## Nick_A (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Ein absolut erstklassiger Fisch !!!  Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Fänger hierzu !!! :m

Bzgl. der Präparation von Fischen kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein...ich selbst habe z.B. von einem Venezuela-Urlaub einige präparierte Piranhas mitgenommen. Einen habe ich verschenkt, einer steht in meiner Wohnung und einer auf meinem Büro-Schreibtisch ! Alle machen sich wunderbar !   

Daß man solch einen Ausnahme-Fang gerne auch noch in einigen Jahren anschauen und sich dieser Sternstunde hierüber erinnern möchte halte ich für legitim !!!



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute Idee, ein Ganzkörperpräparat von einem Huchen anzufertigen#6
> 
> So können die Enkel anschaulich sehen, wie ein Huchen früher mal ausgesehen hat#d





GENAU...noch ein gutes Argument ! :m

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## chinook (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Das ein Fisch, der auf der Roten Liste der gefährdeten Tierarten steht überhaupt noch geziehlt beangelt wird ist einfach unglaublich. Dass sich jemand mit dem Fang brüstet ist widerlich. Dass er das Tier dann noch tötet und präparieren lässt einfach das Letzte.

-chinook


----------



## Stokker (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute Idee, ein Ganzkörperpräparat von einem Huchen anzufertigen#6
> 
> So können die Enkel anschaulich sehen, wie ein Huchen früher mal ausgesehen hat#d


 

Deinen 2ten smiley verstehe ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht ganz. Ist doch toll das der Fisch ganz präpariert wird...


----------



## Stokker (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Das ein Fisch, der auf der Roten Liste der gefährdeten Tierarten steht überhaupt noch geziehlt beangelt wird ist einfach unglaublich. Dass sich jemand mit dem Fang brüstet ist widerlich. Dass er das Tier dann noch tötet und präparieren lässt einfach das Letzte.
> 
> -chinook



Deine Meinung teile ich da nicht. Wenn du dort wohnen würdest und einen Huchen dran hättest, dann möchte ich dich Moralapostel mal sehn was du damit machen würdest.
Er könnte dir u.a. auch beim Hechtfischen einsteigen, was dann ???|kopfkrat


----------



## rob (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

der huchen wird bei uns schon lange und in vielen flüssen sehr erfolgreich besetzt und gehalten.ablaichen tun die auch prächtig.auf der roten liste steht der bei uns sicher nicht mehr.
jeder der bei uns schon auf huchen gefischt hat,weiss wie teuer so eine 3 monatslizenz ist.bis zu 4000€ werden da bezahlt.ein top revier ist ab 2000€ zu bekommen,günstige ab 350€ aufwärts.
bei fast jeder huchenlizenz,ganz egal wo in österreich,darfst du nur einen fisch im lizenzzeitraum entnehmen.mindestmass ist meisstens 1 meter.
es ist überhaupt kein problem bei der bestandsdichte einmal in drei monaten so einen fisch mitzunehmen.wenn du überhaupt  einen solchen fängst.also immer den ball flachhalten!!

und von mir ein kräftiges und herzliches petri zu dem prachtburschen!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich empfinde es als sicheres Zeichen von Dekadenz, wenn man einen Fisch abschlägt, um ihn an die Wand zu hängen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Und ich empfinde es langsam als nervig, wenn hier im Land inzwischen jeder abgeschlagene Fisch mit solchen Kommentaren bedacht wird. Den Mahnern sei geraten, sie an die eigene Nase zu packen und sich zu fragen, wie ihren Stil nennen würden, wenn sie ihn nicht selber betreiben würden, aber mit ähnlicher Härte bei anderen kritisierten.  |gr: 

Petri zu dem Fisch!


----------



## DonCamile (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Das ein Fisch, der auf der Roten Liste der gefährdeten Tierarten steht überhaupt noch geziehlt beangelt wird ist einfach unglaublich. Dass sich jemand mit dem Fang brüstet ist widerlich. Dass er das Tier dann noch tötet und präparieren lässt einfach das Letzte.
> 
> -chinook


Wer einen Vogel als Benutzerbild hat den nimmt man nicht ernst ,verschone mich mit deinem Fachwissen über Österreichische Rote Listen ! #q 
Gerade weil dieser Fisch so selten an den Haken geht, bleibt der Huchen den Individualisten unter den Anglern vorbehalten. Er wird nicht die Anglermassen in Bewegung setzen, wie dies in der Karpfenszene und z. Teil auch bei den Wallerfischern der Fall ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Davon ab:
Der Huchen wäre ohne das Interesse der Angler ihn zu fangen (und ihn deswegen zu züchten, fördern und besetzen) sicherlich schon lange von der roten Liste verschwunden (weil ausgestorben!!).

Wenn Angler dann dafür sorgen, dass es inzwischen wieder wachsende Huchenpopulationen gibt, sollte ihnen niemand (weder allgemein, noch moralisch/ethisch) verwehren wollen, diesen auch zu befischen, zu fangen, zu essen oder (auf Wunsch auch) zu präparieren.


----------



## hd-treiber (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich empfinde es langsam als nervig, wenn hier im Land inzwischen jeder abgeschlagene Fisch mit solchen Kommentaren bedacht wird. Den Mahnern sei geraten, sie an die eigene Nase zu packen und sich zu fragen, wie ihren Stil nennen würden, wenn sie ihn nicht selber betreiben würden, aber mit ähnlicher Härte bei anderen kritisierten. |gr:
> 
> Petri zu dem Fisch!


 
Aali, Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf, vielleicht wird hier irgendwann niemand mehr einen Kapitalen einstellen, da man darauf jede Wette gewinnen kann, wann solche Kommentare hochkommen. #d 

Sicher kann jeder seine Meinung kundtun, aber dann doch bitte mit dem nötigen Respekt.
Der Ton macht die Musik.

Ansonsten Petri Heil dem Fänger!


----------



## chinook (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Hallo Rob,



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> der huchen wird bei uns schon lange und in vielen flüssen sehr erfolgreich besetzt und gehalten.ablaichen tun die auch prächtig.auf der roten liste steht der bei uns sicher nicht mehr.



Dann lies mal hier: http://www.bayern.de/lfu/natur/arten_und_biotopschutz/roteliste/rote_liste_tiere_pdf/pisces_et_cyclostomata.pdf

Gruss


-chinook


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Thema durch für mich - es ist eh schon wieder zuviel gesagt dazu - wie leider bei fast jedem Kapitalen inzwischen. #d 

Mich persönlich lehrt das nur, dass ich den nächsten Kapitalen sogar tot fotografieren könnte, ein Bild würde davon hier keines stehen - nicht mal ein Fangbericht. Ich verlier langsam die Lust wegen dieser andauerenden Belehrerei. |gr:


----------



## chinook (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab:
> Der Huchen wäre ohne das Interesse der Angler ihn zu fangen (und ihn deswegen zu züchten, fördern und besetzen) sicherlich schon lange von der roten Liste verschwunden (weil ausgestorben!!).




Der Besatz ist oftmals vom Gesichtspunkt des Naturschutz das grösste Problem, seltenst hingegen die Lösung. Ob es beim Huchen ebenso ist kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen. Ich werde mich mal schlau machen und dann hier berichten.


-chinook


----------



## bazawe (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

@Thomas9904
Ganz meine Meinung.
Respekt und Petri dem Fänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Nochmal Offtopic:


> Der Besatz ist oftmals vom Gesichtspunkt des Naturschutz das grösste Problem


Mal ganz klar und eindeutig:
Ich bin in erster Linie Angler, kein "Schützer"!!

Da ich als Angler Interesse daran habe Fische zu fangen, bin ich letztlich aber vielleicht der bessere "Schützer" als viele der in teilweise "obskuren" Spendensammelvereinen organisierten "Gutmenschen".

Denn wenn ich langfristig die Ressourcen der Natur nutzen will, muss ich auch dafür sorgen, dass es der Natur so "gut geht", dass dies auch langfristig möglich ist.

Will ich die Natur aber "allegemein" schützen (die es so eh nicht (mehr) gibt, ist ja heute alles (mehr oder weniger) bewirtschaftete Kulturlandschaft (auch die Gewässer), weil ich mich dazu moralisch/ethisch verpflichtet fühle, geht oft mehr kaputt als das Gutes dabei rauskommt (siehe dazu unzählige Beispiele, wie durch Bewirtschaftung von (Natur)Ressourcen sowohl für einzelne Arten wie für ganze Systeme mehtr erreicht wurde als durch en Schutz einzelner Arten).

Offtopic aus.

Und an dieser Stelle nochmal meinen Glückwunsch an den Fänger.


----------



## chinook (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Offtopic:
> 
> Mal ganz klar und eindeutig:
> Ich bin in erster Linie Angler, kein "Schützer"!!
> ...



Dass Du der "bessere Schützer" bist "als viele [...]" halte ich für möglich bis sehr wahrscheinlich. Um die "in teilweise "obskuren" Spendensammelvereinen organisierten "Gutmenschen"" ging es hier aber nun wirklich nirgendwo.


-chinook


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

(offtopic(zum letzen, lieber nen anderen Therad dafür aufmachen!)


> Um die "in teilweise "obskuren" Spendensammelvereinen organisierten "Gutmenschen"" ging es hier aber nun wirklich nirgendwo.


Doch, und zwar indem Du schreibst


> Der Besatz ist oftmals vom Gesichtspunkt des Naturschutz das grösste Problem


Der "Gesichtspunkt des Naturschutzes" trifft in meinen Augen genau den Punkt "Gutmenschen" bzw. "obskure Schützer", da Naturschutz in meinen  Augen kein Selbstzweck sein kann/darf (bzw. dann genau eben oft genug "obskur wird), sondern dann am besten funktioniert, wenn handfeste (am besten wirtschaftliche) Interessen dahinterstehen.

Angler z. B. können kaum ein Gewässer leerfischen (von Klein(st)gewäsern abgesehen), die Fischindustrie z. B. schon.

Der beste "Schutz" für Fisch(arten) und das Ökosystem "Gewässer" wäre dann konsequenterweise die Bewirtschaftung durch Angel(toursimus), der bei vergleichsweise geringer Fischentnahme vergleichsweise hohe volkswirtschaftliche Umsätze generieren kann.

Oder anders gesagt:
Angler sind die besseren (weil aus Eigeninteresse) ehrlicheren Schützer, selbst wenn der Einzelne (und/oder auch in größerer Zahl) ein "schwarzes" Schaf sein mag.

offtopic aus


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Hallo

@Aali-Barba



> Und ich empfinde es langsam als nervig, wenn hier im Land inzwischen jeder abgeschlagene Fisch mit solchen Kommentaren bedacht wird. Den Mahnern sei geraten, sie an die eigene Nase zu packen und sich zu fragen, wie ihren Stil nennen würden, wenn sie ihn nicht selber betreiben würden, aber mit ähnlicher Härte bei anderen kritisierten. |gr:


 
Na mein Gutester, wer ist dir denn auf die Hüneraugen getreten?

War dieses Thema dazu gedacht, eine Meinung äußern zu können oder sollte es die ultimative Lobhudelei werden? Wenn letzteres zutrifft tut es mir leid und ich war hier falsch.....
Es geht auch nicht um die Frage, ob der Fisch abgeschlagen wurde oder nicht, sondern nur darum, das er abgeschlagen wurde um ihn dann auszustopfen und an die Wand zu hängen.
Dieser Sachverhalt ist meiner Meinung nach eben verwerflich, das gilt zum Beispiel auch für die Trophäenjagt auf Tiere. Wenn du unbedingt möchtest, kann ich dir auch gerne erklären, warum ich das so sehe, aber ich nehme mal an, im Grunde ist es dir egal.
Dekadenz meint einen "Verfall der guten Sitten". Ich empfinde das so, habe aber von niemandem Verständnis oder Zustimmung verlangt.

Mein eigener Stiel? Kennst du den? Es schaut so aus: (weitgehend) Unverletzte Fische fallen mir meist wieder ins Wasser, weil ich kein großer Fischesser bin. Verletzte Fische und ab und zu mal ein Bonuszander (wenn ich Lust drauf habe) der Größenklasse "für zwei Personen" werden abgeschlagen und umgehend verwertet. Da ich meist in den Niederlanden fische, ist das Gesetzeskonform, in den meisten Gewässern in denen ich fische ist die Entnahme von Hechten untersagt und auch sonst stark eingeschränkt.

Sonst noch was? Ach ja, ich habe nicht versucht, dich zu belehren, oder? Wenn doch, tut es mir leid....:q 

Gruß


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Mein letzter Satz dazu, weil ich mich wie gesagt inzwischen aus solchen themen zurück ziehen möchte:

Überleg einfach mal, aus welchem tieferen Sinn der Fisch auf Deinem Avantar gefangen wurde, dann verstehst Du sicher einen Teil meiner Knurrigkeit.

Ich finde es nämlich etwas doppelmoralisch, auf der einen Seite andere wegen der Sinnhaftigkeit belehren und auch noch bewerten zu wollen und auf der anderen Seite das völlig auszublenden, was man selber tut. 

_Tausch einfach mal das Wort *Präparieren* gegen *Fotografieren* und dann hinterfrage Dich mal selber hinsichtlich des Avantars anhand des von Dir geschriebenen Satzes._ 

Und damit ist gut jetzt für mich, alles andere gerne über PN in zwischen uns eigentlich meist gewohnter Ruhe, abgemacht?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Einem jedem hier ein wenig RECHT & GUT iss...

Ach ja & von mir auch noch ein FETTES PETRI zu diesem Klopper...dem Fänger!


----------



## wodibo (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Dem Fänger ein fettes *Petri Heil* #6

Und den Moserern und Möchtegernaposteln ein Zitat von W. Busch mit auf den Weg gegeben:
*"Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung".
*
Ich hoffe das es mir auch mal vergönnt ist einen richtig Kapitalen zu fangen, abzulichten und hier im AB zu präsentieren. Denn das werde ich unbedingt machen. 
Präparieren? Aus Platzgründen wohl nur den Kopf :m


----------



## Albrecht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				EMZET schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Huchen der Mann in seinem Leben schon wieder zurückgesetzt hat bis er einen solchen Monsterfisch Landen konnte. Eventuell ist es ja einer den er vor 30 Jahren wieder released hat



Schau mal auf der Hofinger-Seite die Altersbestimmungen an (wird dort wohl bei jedem Huchen gemacht). Die wachsen eigentlich ziemlich schnell.


Vor ein oder 2 Jahren wurde mal ein Angler in München verprügelt weil er es wagte einen Huchen aus der Stadt-Isar zu entnehmen... Ich dachte sowas erbärmliches wäre nur Kampf-Veganern zuzutrauen, aber anscheinend gibt es sogar "Sportsfreunde" die das Potential zu sowas haben...


----------



## Nick_A (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Hi Chinook #h

ich hätte da eine kleine Frage am Rande:

Ist Deine Signatur



> Und wenn ich wüsste, dass morgen die Welt unterginge, würde ich trotzdem noch heute ein Kormorannistbaeumchen pflanzen.



eigentlich ernst gemeint oder mehr der Satire zuzuordnen ?!?

Wenn ja...dann siehe meine Signatur !   

Grüße 
Robert


----------



## chinook (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chinook #h
> 
> ich hätte da eine kleine Frage am Rande:
> 
> ...



Nun ... zuerst mag ich die ihr innewohnende Provokation, auf die hier ja schon fast maschinenhaft reagiert wird. Zum anderen mag ich _jeden_ wilden Vogel (beliebig zu ersetzen durch Tier/Pflanze) und schätze sein Lebensrecht höher als irgend als "Hobby" einzustufendes Nutzungsrecht des Menschen an der Natur. Die Formulierung selber ist allerdings reiner Humor.

-chinook


----------



## Albrecht (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

@Chinook: Gehst du eigentlich angeln?


----------



## rob (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

man kann natürlich nicht die zahlen von bayern mit österreich vergleichen!
bei uns herrschen ganz andere bedingungen,eine komplett andere besatzpolitik und jeder huchenfischer released bei uns ca 99 % seiner fische,davon bin ich überzeugt!
mehr schreib ich dazu auch nicht mehr:m
lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Du glaubst daß heimische Huchenspezis nur jeden 100sten Huchen mitnehmen 
Ich glaube die Männer, die 100 Huchen erwischt haben kann man an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen...


----------



## chinook (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> @Chinook: Gehst du eigentlich angeln?




Ja.


-chinook


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Meine Fresse....., ist das ein klopper. Da träumt wohl jeder von. Mehr fällt mir dazu erstmal nicht ein.

Ein fettes Petri Heil an den Fänger.


----------



## Hummer (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Ich habe eben mal bei der Firma Hofinger angerufen, das Präparationsverfahren erlaubt den Verzehr des Fleisches, da der Fisch vor der Präparation komplett entfleischt wird.

Dieses ist bei einem Fisch wie einem Huchen sogar besonders einfach, im Gegensatz zB zu einem Zander, wo Haut und Fleisch fest miteinander verbunden sind.

Wenn man in der Nähe wohnt, kann das Entfleischen die Firma erledigen, ansonsten kann man ein spezielles Messer erwerben und es selbst vor Ort bewerkstelligen.

Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns jetzt einfach mal mit dem Fänger über seinen großartigen Fang freuen könnten, statt über Rote-Liste-Quatsch und ähnlichen Unfug zu debattieren?

Ich kann diese ewige Miesmacherei, wenn einer mal nen schönen Fisch oder eine stattliche Strecke gefangen hat echt nicht mehr hören!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Luzifer (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

ich bin voll deiner meinung man kann nur noch sagen ein toller Fang #6
ich will auch ein grossen Fisch angeln :c  :c  :c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein eigener *Stiel*? Kennst du *den*?


 

Taaaaaaaaattttüüüüüüüüüttttaaaaaaaatttaaaaaaaa !!!! 

Festnehmen! Harry, fahr schon mal den Wagen vor!

Ein belustigter Wasserpatscher


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Sachverhalt ist meiner Meinung nach eben verwerflich, das gilt zum Beispiel auch für die Trophäenjagt auf Tiere. (...) Dekadenz meint einen "Verfall der guten Sitten".


 
Also, vorweg gesagt - ich halte es für eher sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich, das ich jemals einen großen Fisch und eine ordentliche Stange Geld zu einem Präparator tragen werde. 

Das mit den guten Sitten und der Dekadenz möchte ich aber schon in Frage stellen. Throphäen (und Bild-Trophäen) sind wohl so alt wie die Menschheit. Also entweder waren die Sitten noch nie gut, oder sie sind nicht verfallen. In beiden Fällen trifft also das Etikett "Dekadenz", so wie Du es gebrauchst, nicht zu.

Ob sich "Naturvölker" Bärenkrallenketten um den Hals hängen oder Steinzeitmenschen Büffel an Höhlenwände malen - etwas anderes ist die "gute, alte Sitte" Fische und andere Jagdbeute zu präparieren (oder auch neuerdings zu photographieren) bei angeknipstem Licht betrachtet auch nicht.

Es freut mich übrigens zu hören, dass bei der Erstellung von Präparaten auf das Aufessen nicht verzichtet werden muss. Die ursprünglichen Träger der Bärenkrallen für die oben erwähnte Kette wurden früher ja auch gegessen.

Ach ja, die guten, alten Vorväter hätten die Sache mit dem C&R wahrscheinlich als todsicheres Zeichen für Dekadenz gewertet - nicht, dass ich da ihrer Meinung wäre. Das möchte ich betonen, ehe hier jemand leichtfertig das Thema wechselt...



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich habe nicht versucht, dich zu belehren, oder? Wenn doch, tut es mir leid....:q


 
Also dieses ewige stereotype: "der Fisch schwimmt wieder", "wurde natürlich zurückgesetzt", "ohne Stahlvorfach gefangen"  , das schreibt man ja nicht einfach für sich selber, weil man es sonst vergessen würde, oder?


----------



## Acipenser (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Auch von mir ein herliches Petri an den glücklichen Fänger, das ist wirklich ein Superfisch.

Zum Thema Präparieren oder nicht möchte ich lieber nichts beitragen, da ich persönlich mir keine Trophäen in die Wohnung hänge; ich kann es gut verstehen, dass solch ein Tier für die Nachwelt verewigt wird.

Bei so viel Fischfleisch fallen mir eine ganze Menge leckerer Rezepte ein...

@chinook: wer sich hier im Forum für den Kormoran einsetzt, braucht ein ganz schön dickes Fell. Provokationen sind nützlich, um sich mit einem Thema auseinander zu setzen, habe nur die Sinnigkeit hier beim Kormoran nicht erfassen können.

Und btw: wenn ich mal Fische fange, dann auch um sie zu töten und zu essen.

Mahlzeit

Acipenser


----------



## Sepp0815 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Also ein fettes *PETRI* auch von mir, ich bin ja schon ganz grün vor Neid


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Dickes *Petri* zu dem Fang #6 ;

 ich kann's nicht mehr ab, dass hier bald jeder eingestellte Fang nun zur C&R Diskussion wird.
Kann man sich nicht einfach mit einem Anglerkollegen freuen, auch wenn er eine andere Einstellung zur Entnahme hat?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

@Toni 
es geht ja so langsam besser hier zu denke ich ...& habe die große Hoffnung dass es noch besser wird!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni
> es geht ja so langsam besser hier zu denke ich ...& habe die große Hoffnung dass es noch besser wird!


 
@Hechthunter

"Die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt"  

 ... oder wie heißt das? |rolleyes 

Ich habe auch *große* Hoffnung #h


----------



## Pannenfischer (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen Vogel als Benutzerbild hat den nimmt man nicht ernst
> 
> @DonCamile
> Was soll denn das heißen??:r


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Pannenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn das heißen??:r


 
jaja der mann ist einfach nicht gut zu vögeln


----------



## Pannenfischer (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> jaja der mann ist einfach nicht gut zu vögeln


 
ne,ne,ne#d will ich auch nicht!!
Harry,hol schon mal den Wagen
Taaaaaaaatttttüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaattttüüüüüüüüü


----------



## Luzifer (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Hier ein Link mit rekorden
http://www.fischerweb.ch/huchen.htm
reinschauen lohnt sich  
viel spass #a


----------



## Håkjerring (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Herzliches Petri auch von mir, einfach unglaublich#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"*

Das ist wirklich ein Traumfisch, #r 

Und @Thomas + Aali, recht habt ihr #6 

Miesepeter rechts raustreten! - und dann ab damit :g


----------

